# undressing a woman



## discovered (Nov 9, 2016)

What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Like Christmas morning... never gets old no matter how many you experience.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Like Christmas morning


That's exactly right. Undressing a woman is like unwrapping the best Christmas present you ever got.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

discovered said:


> What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


Us men are intrigued by visuals. Like the previous poster said "it never gets old". 

For me seeing women in lingerie and stilettos drives me crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Like Christmas morning... never gets old not matter how many you experience.


you beat me to the punch.:grin2:


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

For me, there's an element of female initiation, of becoming erotic, whether she undresses in front of me, or I undress her. I'm more turned on if I'm included in the disrobing, than if she walks out of the bath room naked.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't just instinctually understand why undressing a woman is an incredibly awesome thing to do.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

discovered said:


> What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


I've never gotten off on doing it myself, I'll either like to watch or even just screw her with her clothes half off, there's something really sexy about that.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its fun, like opening a birthday present. 

Its sexy - lots of opportunities to touch or kiss skin as its gradually exposed. You gently run hands over clothed areas, or slide them underneath. 

Its a game - you can undress someone very slowly - kissing just the areas that are gradually exposed.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I don't understand why it would be a question. It's hot.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Its fun, like opening a birthday present.
> 
> Its sexy - lots of opportunities to touch or kiss skin as its gradually exposed. You gently run hands over clothed areas, or slide them underneath.
> 
> Its a game - you can undress someone very slowly - kissing just the areas that are gradually exposed.


Yup, same reason as to why undressing a man is so hot.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

discovered said:


> What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


Curiosity

The buildup is exciting.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

discovered said:


> What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


I am pretty sure the answer is testosterone!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

badsanta said:


> discovered said:
> 
> 
> > What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?
> ...


T is not necessary to enjoy undressing a woman. Or at least, not the man level of T you mean.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I actually thought it was a very good question because I suspect a lot of men don't do it enough. 

It is amazingly erotic to be undressed too! H came home from work and undressed me and I had mixed feelings of excitement and sadness that he doesn't do that more often. He has a love/hate relationship with my clothing (small buttons, clasps, zips, hooks), and now the weather is freezing in the UK tugging a polo neck jumper off my head spoils the mood. I may have to wait until April to work on his confidence in this department.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Faithful Wife said:


> I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't just instinctually understand why undressing a woman is an incredibly awesome thing to do.


Undressing our men too !


----------



## bilbag (Aug 3, 2016)

It is definitely exciting to undress her, and it helps build up the excitement with each step. But it got me wondering why she doesn't want to unclothe me. The OP seems also to suggest that gals are less turned on in undressing their men. I kinda want to be undressed too.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bilbag said:


> It is definitely exciting to undress her, and it helps build up the excitement with each step. But it got me wondering why she doesn't want to unclothe me. The OP seems also to suggest that gals are less turned on in undressing their men. I kinda want to be undressed too.


I like undressing my man...though due to the type of clothing men wear versus women, it is not quite the same delicately removing pieces of gossamer feeling as it is undressing a woman. It is more of a "come here big boy, lets get these big manly clothes off that race horse body of yours". I've undressed both, I enjoy both. But I have found that some men don't really get it or get into it. They know they can rip their own clothes off with much more ease than you can (it is actually kind of difficult to undo some men's pants, depending on the type of clasp, button, etc). Also taking a t-shirt off a guy is not really a slow sensual act, it is kind of awkward. I've found the only fun way to do it is in a heated passion, literally trying to rip it off of him and forcing him to raise his arms to allow the shirt to come off. Otherwise, it is basically impossible to be sexy while slowly taking off a man's t-shirt.

The sexiest act is slowly unbuttoning a mans dress shirt after slowly taking off his tie.

But again, not all men are into this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

discovered said:


> What is it in guys that they like to undress their woman? I've always wondered what the turn on is? Can anybody tell me?


The first thing I did was look in your profile to check if this was a thread started by a woman or a man. No gender was given in your profile.

For reasons not stated I decline to recline my guard and to opine.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Otherwise, it is basically impossible to be sexy while slowly taking off a man's t-shirt.


Same goes for women's t-shirts sometimes as well. My wife and I were once in bed after things had started, and I tried to get her long sleeve shirt off but got it stuck in such a way that it was covering her head and trapping her arms. She was on the bottom which was making things really awkward for her as she could not sit up. We had to completely stop, so she could sit up and I could help her get untangled. It completely ruined the moment. 

Badsanta


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> But again, not all men are into this.


And sadly, not all women are either... why are these simple pleasures so ignored or forgotten?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Same goes for women's t-shirts sometimes as well. My wife and I were once in bed after things had started, and I tried to get her long sleeve shirt off but got it stuck in such a way that it was covering her head and trapping her arms. She was on the bottom which was making things really awkward for her as she could not sit up. We had to completely stop, so she could sit up and I could help her get untangled. It completely ruined the moment.
> 
> Badsanta


Only thing to do in this scenario is grab her while she is trapped and start acting like she is in a twisted sexual bondage straight jacket and tickle her and tell her you are going to keep her like this all night while you do naughty despicable things to her.


----------



## TicklishTickler66 (Nov 2, 2016)

Like mostly everyone else answering the question, it is the excitement of uncovering bare skin to apply sensations that she would never feel if she was dressed. On occasion my wife will wear something that can be easily removed if she is also wearing restraints. There is an anticipation on both sides and usually I take my time in doing so. She has also done the same to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> The first thing I did was look in your profile to check if this was a thread started by a woman or a man. No gender was given in your profile.
> 
> For reasons not stated I decline to recline my guard and to opine.


I also thought this was a weird question for a drive by poster.

But it was still a fun question so.....here we are.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Only thing to do in this scenario is grab her while she is trapped and start acting like she is in a twisted sexual bondage straight jacket and tickle her and tell her you are going to keep her like this all night while you do naughty despicable things to her.


If I could have had my way in that scenario, I would have calmed her down and told her that I will get her out of her shirt and to "just relax!" I would have then had a pair of scissors within reach and ONLY cut away her shirt to free her boobs! THEN had my way with her...

>

But in reality it was just a very awkward moment. Not something I would ever want to repeat!

Badsanta


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

badsanta said:


> If I could have had my way in that scenario, I would have calmed her down and told her that I will get her out of her shirt and to "just relax!" I would have then had a pair of scissors within reach and ONLY cut away her shirt to free her boobs! THEN had my way with her...
> 
> >
> 
> ...


Laugh your evil laugh. Say "now I can have my way with you!" Laugh your evil laugh again. 

It was the perfect opportunity to have fun with it!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

When I've undressed him, the unbuckling of the belt can be done teasingly or with urgency and then pull his whole belt off and crack it like a whip (okay that part is in my imagination because in reality it would hit the wall and whack one of us in the head which wouldn't be much fun).

There seems to be more variation with the way he undresses me and materials and garments come into play with this. Although more often than not, we undress ourselves. It would be pleasurable to undress each other more. 

I find it sensual when he helps me get ready before we go out... the need isn't often... but if he offers to help with shoes, or tie a bow on the back of my dress. There's an intimacy in having my husband knelt down in front of me, gently buckling the strap of my heels.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

bilbag said:


> It is definitely exciting to undress her, and it helps build up the excitement with each step. But it got me wondering why she doesn't want to unclothe me. The OP seems also to suggest that gals are less turned on in undressing their men. I kinda want to be undressed too.


I used to love undressing my STBXH, especially if he was wearing a suit & tie! And, my BF of 3 years prior to that. Just just something about a man in uniform that makes me want to take it off. I need to stop reading these boards. I'm going to get myself all worked up. :wink2:


----------



## discovered (Nov 9, 2016)

I'e updated my profile. I'm a man, married, have a good sex life. I was serious when i asked the question. Just wondering what makes it so exciting... the anticipation of seeing her with nothing on? knowing what I'm getting yet being delayed ...delayed gratification? knowing she likes it? maybe all of the above. I guess I just want to make sure I'm not weird or anything like that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Back in the day, my ex loved it when she would wear an old throw-away T-shirt and cotton panties and I would barge in, toss her on the bed and grab her shirt at the collar and rip the shirt down the middle, and then rip her panties off of her and then ravage her. 

Yeah....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> When I've undressed him, the unbuckling of the belt can be done teasingly or with urgency and then pull his whole belt off and crack it like a whip (okay that part is in my imagination because in reality it would hit the wall and whack one of us in the head which wouldn't be much fun).
> 
> There seems to be more variation with the way he undresses me and materials and garments come into play with this. Although more often than not, we undress ourselves. It would be pleasurable to undress each other more.
> 
> I find it sensual when he helps me get ready before we go out... the need isn't often... but if he offers to help with shoes, or tie a bow on the back of my dress. There's an intimacy in having my husband knelt down in front of me, gently buckling the strap of my heels.


That is pretty sexy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Clothing is great! Also sometimes sex with clothing on can be very nice 

Seeing the same naked body everyday can get boring, wearing different clothes adds to the variety and excitement. It's also nice when only the "essentials" are stripped, leaving only the most sensual parts of each other's bodies revealed. It's fun!


----------

